# Aviacode looking for REMOTE Coders



## jschmutz (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Fellow Coders,

I am a coding manager with Aviacode and we are looking for a wide range of experienced coders (pro-fee side) for part-time or full-time work. If you are interested in hearing about future coding opportunities then please contact me so that I can gather and compile your coding experience to keep on file. When I have something available that fits your experience I will contact you to see if you are interested.  All details about the account will be discussed once you have been chosen for the position.

If you are interested please send an email to Jennifer.Schmutz@aviacode.com using the subject header, *"REMOTE CODING EXPERIENCE - YOUR NAME"*

I do not need your resume at this time. I will send you an .xls file to complete with your coding experience, and when I have something that fits your expertise I will contact you. 

Thanks, Jennifer 

*Background on Aviacode:*
Aviacode is a coding company who uses expert coders who can maintain a 95% coding accuracy. We code for physicians, hospitals, and ASC’s in their system via VPN, or on our own coding platform called Procoder. Procoder allows clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc., to us, to then be coded by us on our coding platform. After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance supervisor) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.


----------



## ChrisZim (Jun 13, 2013)

Is this something that could be part-time? I have a full time job, but am looking to take on some after hours/weekend work...


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Jun 16, 2013)

Jennifer your email address is not working. I have tried several times to get my resume to your company and always get this response: 

Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

Jennifer.Schmutz@aviacode.com

Have any idea why I am getting this response? 

My contact info is 706-841-1054 or asimscpc@gmail.com

I even went to the website and the last coding position posted there was on April 30??


----------



## jschmutz (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not sure why some people are having trouble with my email.  I am getting emails from people who saw my posts on the AAPC website, so I know it is working and that is my correct email.

Try this email address, hopefully it will work better: jschmutz@aviacode.com

If you continue to get a bounce back message, please PM me your email address and I will send you an email.


----------



## Denise Lillis (Sep 6, 2013)

I also tried to email you & received the same error message, so I went to your website & applied that way. Hope maybe you can pull my info.


----------

